# What is it like?



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am due to have an internal scan next Tuesday ( which I have had before ) but I am also going to be given an HCG hormone injection at the same time providing the scan shows the follicle(s) are large enough. Has anyone else been given this injection and if so, where is it administered ( ??!!!! ), does it hurt?, and are there any side effects? 
Thanks ( I think ! )
Mads xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no idea but   xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Mads

I had them the first three months I was on clomid

They nip a little when they first go in but nothing too bad - my nurse always made sure she gave it to me in my arm coz she said it could hurt far worse if put in leg. My arm was a little hot and red looking for a while after but that was it.

You're then told after getting it to get home and get   for the next 36 hours too

S
xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks,

b3andy - i'm sure work won't mind me going home and   !!!!!!!! ( like heck ! ) 
   Still will just have to       when we get home!!!
Will let u know ( about the injection bit of course!! )

Mads xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Mads

I've just had my first round of IUI (still on Clomid as well) and have 3 hcg injections.  Personally I find them a bit sore (certainly more sore than Menopur because they are stronger) and they tend to sting afterwards.  I am having them in my rump and they are administered by DH.  I'm a bit of a baby when it comes to needles but maybe you won't find them so sore!

Good luck!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I never had hcg jabs when I was on clomid (ovulate naturally on cd14/15 so consultant just left my body to get on with it !!) but I did have one for ivf....had mine done in the tummy and although it stung slightly I personally didn't find it hurt...you would usually ovulate about 36hours after having the jab...it can stay in your body for up to about 10 days though so avoid any temptation to test early as it can give false positive...it can also sometimes give pregnancy like symptoms (as can clomid side effects anyway !!)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

I had HCG injections on my last 3 cycles of clomid. The nurse administered them to me in my bum cheek (tmi) it didn't hurt one little bit. Just a little sore afterwards and i didn't get any side effects really, not that i can remember anyway. 

Good luck
Melanie xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

Just wanted to say Good luck for Tues, I was up there yesterday having a scan. I was supposed to be seeing Mr W next Tues, we may have both been in the waiting room together! how weird would that be!!    Well, sure we will meet up there one day!  My cyst has gone - yep i reckon it burst, have to consider IVF now, the wait isnt long is it at exeter, only 3 months!!  TC.  Jo x


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Mads
Internal scan is odd but really interesting (and mildy humiliating - something to do with the condom I think). The injections didn't hurt, I had them in my bum. On our month off, we had the scan but not the HCG and I missed not knowing when the eggs were released!
Good luck with everything
Emma


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies, feels strange starting the clomid again this month ( month off re lap and dye test last month ). Terrible memory for taking clomid this month, 1st one I forgot and had to take on day 3 with day 3's also and then forgot the day 5 tablet so had to take on day 6! Hope this doesn't affect things too much, though I am only taking them for a boost as I do apparently ovulate naturally. Oestrogen starts on Sun ( day 10 ) and then scan and injection on Tuesdsay. It feels quite exciting again, trying something new. 

Jo - yeah that would have been wierd if we were in the waiting room at the same time but not knowing who each other was! Good news that cyst has gone and even better news that IVF waiting list so short, not like IUI which is 12 months. Are u definately going down the IVF route? TC

Will let u all know how next Tuesday goes,

Mads xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,

No, not defiantely going down the IVF route, I have lots to think about esp the ovarian cancer risk and my body being intolerant to many drugs, herbs and even vitamins, let alone hormones!!  
I have to write to the PCT anyhow with my 'case' cos of BF already having children, so may not even get it. Spose i should write anyway, can always pull out (do you think its ok to do that??)

I'm glad cyst gone but worried what the contents may be doing as last time it caused more endo and adhesion   Hopefully not this time. I'm cd25 so will let you know when AF shows up, sure she will, got bad PMT  

Well, good luck again,  Jo xx


----------

